# Sunflower



## Darfion (Dec 19, 2004)

This was also posted on Darf's, i mean my forum too.
Don't mention the leaves, cos i know they're rubbish


----------



## Floyd (Jan 7, 2005)

I like the flower itself but not the background they sit awkwardly together.


----------

